

StackExchange System Architecture - davidbarker
https://stackexchange.com/performance

======
twic
More details:

[http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/7/21/stackoverflow-
upda...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/7/21/stackoverflow-
update-560m-pageviews-a-month-25-servers-and-i.html)

------
acelik
Thanks for the share. It's very interesting to see such statistics. It also
gives a lot of insights regarding the technology used behind.

